# Is the LM63 temp monitoring chip the only?



## CaptNasty (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't think the RX700LE-GURU has a LM63 temp monitoring chip in it. If not is there another way around or is the LM63 the only that will work?
I run windows xp x64 proffessional, so I can't get the vGURU utilities to work. I'm trying to use ATITool but it's not picking up the temp of the gpu. Neither is Everest home edition. Everest gives me a GPU fan, GPU core voltage, and a listing of the GPU sensor type: Winbond W83L785R (ATI-I2C 2Dh), but no temperature. Hmmm......did I just answer my own question?
I thought that this spec on the home page for the card meant it does have temp monitoring:

ABIT vGuru Technology

OC Guru™
- Manual adjust Core and Memory clock
- Manual adjust Core and Memory voltage
- Smart FAN control
- Hardware Monitor (Voltage/CoreTemperature/FAN Speed)
- E-mail alarm for abnormal events
- Screen Resolution/Color Deep/Refresh rate/Brightness/Contrast setting

Hopefully someone can verify one way or the other or lead me in the right direction. I'd like to squeeze a little more performance out of this card, but I want to watch temps.
Thanks,
Cap


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 6, 2005)

http://www.winbond.com/PDF/sheet/W83L785R.PDF

says it can monitor a few things .. start atitool with /i2c and play with the i2c command line in settings (last page)..


----------



## CaptNasty (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for the reply and sorry but, Huh?  I'm too new to know what that means.  How do you start with /i2c?


----------



## CaptNasty (Dec 6, 2005)

O.K. I got to the i2c command line in settings.  What should I try changing?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 6, 2005)

scan for devices then dump the found devices and paste the output here


----------



## CaptNasty (Dec 6, 2005)

W1zzard, sorry I'm not sure how to do that. I got to the command line and did scan bus for devices.  I'm stuck as to how to dump it properly.  Here's something that I got:
Read failed
00 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00 
10 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00 
20 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00 
30 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00 
40 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00 
60 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00


----------



## CaptNasty (Dec 7, 2005)

I got something similair from Everest:
 B01 D00 F00:  ATI Radeon X700 LE (RV410) Video Adapter

      Offset 00:  02 10 4D 5E  07 00 10 00  00 00 00 03  08 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  0C 00 00 D0  00 00 00 00  04 00 CF FD  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 DE 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  7B 14 1B 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  7B 14 1B 00 
      Offset 50:  01 58 02 06  00 00 00 00  10 80 01 00  60 02 2C 01 
      Offset 60:  10 09 00 00  01 1D 00 00  40 00 01 11  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  05 00 80 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B01 D00 F01:  ATI Radeon X700 LE (RV410) - Secondary Video Adapter

      Offset 00:  02 10 6D 5E  07 00 10 00  00 00 80 03  08 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  04 00 CE FD  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  7B 14 1A 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 58 02 06  00 00 00 00  10 00 01 00  40 02 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  01 1D 00 00  00 00 01 11  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

I hope I'm on the right track with providing you the information you are requesting.


----------



## CaptNasty (Dec 30, 2005)

Was this what you needed?:
------[ Video Adapters ]------

ATI Radeon X700 LE (RV410)

------[ ATI SMBus Device GPU #1 / B01-D50 ]------

  0000  00 FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 5A 63 42 5A 72 0E 00 00  ........ZcBZr...
  0010  07 0A 01 02 1D 1F 17 B9 EB 00 B8 A0 57 49 9B 26  ............WI.&
  0020  10 48 4C FF FE 80 31 59 45 59 61 59 71 4F 81 40  .HL...1YEYaYqO.@
  0030  81 80 01 01 01 01 C3 1E 00 20 41 00 20 30 10 60  ......... A. 0.`
  0040  13 00 2C E1 10 00 00 1E 00 00 00 FF 00 42 5A 30  ..,..........BZ0
  0050  30 37 30 33 36 39 38 0A 20 20 00 00 00 FD 00 32  0703698.  .....2
  0060  B4 1E 46 0A 00 0A 20 20 20 20 20 20 00 00 00 FC  ..F...      ....
  0070  00 41 37 35 73 0A 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 00 C9  .A75s.        ..
  0080  00 FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 5A 63 42 5A 72 0E 00 00  ........ZcBZr...
  0090  07 0A 01 02 1D 1F 17 B9 EB 00 B8 A0 57 49 9B 26  ............WI.&
  00A0  10 48 4C FF FE 80 31 59 45 59 61 59 71 4F 81 40  .HL...1YEYaYqO.@
  00B0  81 80 01 01 01 01 C3 1E 00 20 41 00 20 30 10 60  ......... A. 0.`
  00C0  13 00 2C E1 10 00 00 1E 00 00 00 FF 00 42 5A 30  ..,..........BZ0
  00D0  30 37 30 33 36 39 38 0A 20 20 00 00 00 FD 00 32  0703698.  .....2
  00E0  B4 1E 46 0A 00 0A 20 20 20 20 20 20 00 00 00 FC  ..F...      ....
  00F0  00 41 37 35 73 0A 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 00 C9  .A75s.        ..

------[ ATI SMBus Device GPU #1 / B03-D2D ]------

  0000  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  0010  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  0020  9E D2 B2 8A 00 00 FF FF 99 FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF  ................
  0030  00 FF 00 00 00 00 00 50 4B 50 4B FF FF 00 00 00  .......PKPK.....
  0040  01 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 11 00 00 00 15 A3 5C 60 FF  .............\`.
  0050  00 04 00 7F 7F FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ..............
  0060  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  0070  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  0080  01 FF 01 FF 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  0090  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  00A0  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  00B0  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  00C0  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  00D0  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  00E0  C9 02 3A 71 39 38 37 33 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ..:q9873........
  00F0  FF 2D 80 FF 00 64 00 FF 00 00 FF 00 00 FF FF FF  .-...d..........


----------

